# Making a mini steam boat



## galglg (May 24, 2013)

To prepare the material and mini steam


----------



## galglg (May 24, 2013)




----------



## galglg (May 24, 2013)

29, the drive shaft and rudder installation
















33, the production of transmission parts
























39, propeller closeup








41,Production superstructure


----------



## Philjoe5 (May 24, 2013)

Looking good.  Captain's chair done...you're on your way

Phil


----------



## Herbiev (May 25, 2013)

Looking great. Built from a kit?


----------



## galglg (May 25, 2013)

Herbiev said:


> Looking great. Built from a kit?


Produce their own engines, the hull is to buy another package.


----------



## galglg (May 25, 2013)

46,Steam engine mounted on the hull


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 25, 2013)

That looks pretty cool!  You sure are finding some uses for that little engine!  Put him to work somewhere... music box, spider or boat?  I was wanting to see the music box but this is pretty cool.  Is that boat some sort of paper product or balsa wood?


----------



## Lawijt (May 25, 2013)

The boat is " top heavy". The boat is very small on the sides. I hope you know what I mean.
You have put lead on the bottom to keep it stable I think.
But it is looking very good.
I have also for many years a steam ship. With a double self starting Cheddar engine. When the boiler is on pressure & I open full throttle , it looks like a speedboat.


----------



## galglg (May 25, 2013)

43,Assembled renderings












46,Steam engine mounted on the hull




























































60,Fuel tank to the




61,A lot of drive belt




62,The engine plate screws increase




63,Transmission partially completed
Test video:
[flash=600,500]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNTYxNTQxMjgw/v.swf[/flash]








































73,Hull center of gravity test




74,Center of gravity is very suitable,


----------



## galglg (May 27, 2013)

80,Superstructure modification
























86,Basically completed
















































98,Production hull metal fence








100,Assembled





101,Metal fence close-up








103,Drive belt closeup




104,Fuel tank close




105,Pulp and rudder drive closeup




















110,OK!


----------

